# bleeding in early pregnancy



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

If you had bleeding in early pregnancy:

1- Around what time (gestational wise) did the bleeding occur?
2- What was the bleeding like - color, clots, no clots, consistency (was it thick, watery, thin), how long did it last etc.
3- What ended up being the reason behind the bleeding?
4- What ended up happening in the rest of your pregnancy?

Thanks in advance,
V


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I swear we need a sticky about this!









I was about 7 weeks pregnant. I stood up after laying on the couch and felt a small gush. I RAN to the bathroom to be greeted with bright red blood all over my pants. I rested and had no additional gushes (just some light bleeding when I wiped. It continued for a couple of days like that) I had an u/s at 8 weeks and they saw a small dark spot of blood where the baby had implanted...they guessed it was on a blood vessel. No bleeding after that. Baby is now a very active 17mo!

With this pregnancy I had light bleeding (when I wiped) shortly after hitting my second trimester (like, at 15 weeks). The bleeding wasn't consistent. Sometimes it was pink, sometimes brown, sometimes bright red with small clots. I also had really thick discharge that reminded me of losing my mucus plug. Midwife did a vaginal exam (to check my cervix) and discovered I had an undiagnosed yeast infection. (I'd gotten used to being dry and uncomfy down there when I was nursing DS full time...I never considered it a symptom) Apparently, I'd had it for sometime because it was bad enough to make my poor cervix raw and bleeding. After a round of OTC treatment and TONS of probiotics the symptoms went away. U/S at 17 weeks showed a healthy baby boy and a closed cervix! No problems since then.


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
I swear we need a sticky about this!









I was about 7 weeks pregnant. I stood up after laying on the couch and felt a small gush. I RAN to the bathroom to be greeted with bright red blood all over my pants. I rested and had no additional gushes (just some light bleeding when I wiped. It continued for a couple of days like that) I had an u/s at 8 weeks and they saw a small dark spot of blood where the baby had implanted...they guessed it was on a blood vessel. No bleeding after that. Baby is now a very active 17mo!

With this pregnancy I had light bleeding (when I wiped) shortly after hitting my second trimester (like, at 15 weeks). The bleeding wasn't consistent. Sometimes it was pink, sometimes brown, sometimes bright red with small clots. I also had really thick discharge that reminded me of losing my mucus plug. Midwife did a vaginal exam (to check my cervix) and discovered I had an undiagnosed yeast infection. (I'd gotten used to being dry and uncomfy down there when I was nursing DS full time...I never considered it a symptom) Apparently, I'd had it for sometime because it was bad enough to make my poor cervix raw and bleeding. After a round of OTC treatment and TONS of probiotics the symptoms went away. U/S at 17 weeks showed a healthy baby boy and a closed cervix! No problems since then.


A sticky about this would be helpful IMO lol.







I am glad the pregnancies went great for you. And thank you for answering.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

I have never had any real blood like a period when pregnant. But I did have an episode of spotting around 5-6 weeks last time, with DS. It was light pink, not much but enough to wear a pantyliner. It only lasted a few hours, if that. I have no idea what the reason behind it was - I didn't get it checked or anything. I figure it was just normal. And everything was fine.

I hope that your bleeding (if you are having any) turns out to be nothing too!


----------



## Rose-up (Feb 7, 2006)

My second pregnancy - had red, thin bleeding with intermittent pain, it's been so long ago I don't remember the exact time frame, but around 7 wks I think? Ended up being ectopic so obviously that pg didn't go any further.

Third pregnancy - had spotting that ranged from brown to red, sometimes mixed with mucous sometimes just drops of blood like from a cut; this was from 7-9 wks. No reason found for the spotting, baby was fine and pg progressed to term.

Fourth pregnancy - had spotting that again ranged from brown to bright red, mostly mixed with mucous. It started at 8 wks, we saw what appeared to be a healthy moving baby with a strong heartbeat on u/s at 9 wks but a few days later had a miscarriage.

Sixth pregnancy - spotted red for several days, including a few small clots and additional cramping for about a week at 9 wks. Again, no reason given for the bleeding, had a healthy full term baby.

Current pregnancy - I'm five weeks now, and have had very minimal brown/mucousy spotting, enough to wear a line but mostly when I wipe. Keeping fingers crossed that this bean stays sticky.


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## DanielleT (Apr 29, 2010)

first two pregnancies no bleeding/spotting at all; third started bleeding by just short of 12 weeks this was the result of a SCH and the babies miscarried; this pg i had one gush of bright red bleeding at exacty 6 weeks no more since, dr said it was probably due to implantation (i thought i would be past that but what ever) i am 14w6d now and i've had no further problems...


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
1- Around what time (gestational wise) did the bleeding occur?

This happened to me in three different pregnancies that I can remember.

#1: About 7 weeks
#2: I don't know, because I didn't know I was pregnant until I was three months along. If I had to guess I'd say somewhere between 4-6 weeks.
#3: The day I got my BFP.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
2- What was the bleeding like - color, clots, no clots, consistency (was it thick, watery, thin), how long did it last etc.

#1: Very, very heavy, and accompanied by intense cramps. I was not able to walk or even stand up and had to crawl to the bathroom because it was so painful. The blood was bright red. No clots. Consistency...I don't know, just regular...like a period. Lasted a day and I don't remember if there was any other spotting afterwards.
#2: Just like a period but not accompanied by heavy cramps. Lasted 3-4 days but was very light.
#3: Just like a period and accompanied by cramps. The cramps were worse than what I get with my period but nowhere near as bad as with my first pregnancy. Lasted 2-3 days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
3- What ended up being the reason behind the bleeding?

#1: I had conceived twins and miscarried one of them. The other twin was fine (and has enough personality for twelve kids).
#2. I have no idea. I assume it was implantation bleeding but I never spent a lot of time worrying about it because I didn't realize I was pregnant yet. My cycle hadn't returned after the birth of my first, so I assumed it was my first period until a couple weeks later when I saw a huge baby on an ultrasound.
#3. No idea. I was charting and I knew that my Phase III was very short, which often leads to m/c but can be helped with progesterone. Long story short, I never got the progesterone, and to this day the doctor insists that I miscarried then conceived again (which would be impossible because we purposely abstained in case something was seriously wrong - it was definitely the same baby, the dates lined up).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
4- What ended up happening in the rest of your pregnancy?

#1: The rest of the pregnancy went smoothly. The surviving twin was fine and was born the day after his EDD.
#2: Rest of the pregnancy went smoothly. Baby was born at 37 or 38 weeks and was perfectly healthy after a brief breathing issue.
#3: The rest of the pregnancy was my healthiest pregnancy to date. Baby was born prematurely at 33wks due to the placenta separating from the uterine wall; I knew something was wrong when my water broke at 33 weeks and there was blood in it. She spent time in the NICU but 18 months later she's just fine.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
If you had bleeding in early pregnancy:

1- Around what time (gestational wise) did the bleeding occur?

16 weeks on the dot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
2- What was the bleeding like - color, clots, no clots, consistency (was it thick, watery, thin), how long did it last etc.

There were clots and what looked like regular blood. Enough to make the toilet water bright red, and kept coming out as I wiped. Came out in a gush as I sat on the toilet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
3- What ended up being the reason behind the bleeding?

We don't really know, did US but didn't see evidence of what it was.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamsV88* 
4- What ended up happening in the rest of your pregnancy?

I am now 22 weeks. at my 20 week US, everything was perfect. I took it very easy for about a month after the bleed. Had some spotting for a while but nothing in the last three weeks for so. Placenta looks great they say.


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nova22* 
This happened to me in three different pregnancies that I can remember.

#1: About 7 weeks
*#2: I don't know, because I didn't know I was pregnant until I was three months along.* If I had to guess I'd say somewhere between 4-6 weeks.
#3: The day I got my BFP.

#1: Very, very heavy, and accompanied by intense cramps. I was not able to walk or even stand up and had to crawl to the bathroom because it was so painful. The blood was bright red. No clots. Consistency...I don't know, just regular...like a period. Lasted a day and I don't remember if there was any other spotting afterwards.
#2: Just like a period but not accompanied by heavy cramps. Lasted 3-4 days but was very light.
#3: Just like a period and accompanied by cramps. The cramps were worse than what I get with my period but nowhere near as bad as with my first pregnancy. Lasted 2-3 days.

#1: I had conceived twins and miscarried one of them. The other twin was fine (and has enough personality for twelve kids).
#2. I have no idea. I assume it was implantation bleeding but I never spent a lot of time worrying about it because I didn't realize I was pregnant yet. My cycle hadn't returned after the birth of my first, so I assumed it was my first period until a couple weeks later when I saw a huge baby on an ultrasound.
#3. No idea. I was charting and I knew that my Phase III was very short, which often leads to m/c but can be helped with progesterone. Long story short, I never got the progesterone, and to this day the doctor insists that I miscarried then conceived again (which would be impossible because we purposely abstained in case something was seriously wrong - it was definitely the same baby, the dates lined up).

#1: The rest of the pregnancy went smoothly. The surviving twin was fine and was born the day after his EDD.
#2: Rest of the pregnancy went smoothly. Baby was born at 37 or 38 weeks and was perfectly healthy after a brief breathing issue.
#3: The rest of the pregnancy was my healthiest pregnancy to date. Baby was born prematurely at 33wks due to the placenta separating from the uterine wall; I knew something was wrong when my water broke at 33 weeks and there was blood in it. She spent time in the NICU but 18 months later she's just fine.


Did you still get bleeding every month around the time you were suppose to? Did it differ any in the slightest (now that you look back on it) from your normal periods?

I am mainly asking this question because I think I COULD be pregnant.... My last "period" was nowhere near normal for me, it was bright red and VERY watery and had practically no clots in it and was a light flow for a day and a half and then spotted for another day and a half or so (all the while staying very watery and turning to brown watery spotting the last few hours of the last day)... I have had increasing pregnancy symptoms since then. I had a Drs appointment this past monday and was ignored and they told me they wouldnt do any testing until I miss 2 or more periods in a row (which if I were pregnant then I would be around 20 weeks by the time they would test me if I were to miss the next 3 periods in a row). With my last pregnancy (which ended in a miscarriage) I was unable to get a + hpt on ANY hpt I peed on and was only able to find out via blood test. I should be getting (or not getting) my period in the next 5-11 day time frame... depending on if it is similar to what happened a few weeks ago or if it even shows up at all I will be ordering a quantitative hcg blood test myself. I have high risk pregnancies and want to see someone ASAP if I am pregnant and no one seems to want to listen to me or care... thats the medical care for this town *rolls eyes*

(My normal periods last 5-7 days and are always very heavy dark red thicker and full of clots... even when I was on bc pills it was always heavy and like that... only one of the reasons why this past one has me nervous.)

Also, thank you everyone for replying


----------

